# vybrousí doběla



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
už dlouho se tady neukážu. Potřebovala bych vědět význam tohoto výrazu. Mluví tady prostitutka, která vidí na ulici jinou prostitutku:

Jestlipak i jí někdo vybrousí doběla? Tu co se o sebe nestará a naláduje se, čím ji napadne. Jestlipak i její díra je jako divadelní kukátko do černé haly, kde řachla žárovka, do dlouhé úzké chodby, která umí vláčnět do mazovata i stahovat a škrtít jako guma na kalhotkách, jestlipak i ji?

Myslím že je to nějak spojeným se sexem, ale použivá se to normálně?
Diky moc...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Well the natives aren't replying, parolearruffate, but for what it's worth, here's my (non-native) take on it.

I'm not sure what "doběla" refers to - why "white"?   However these days we find it used with various verbs to show that the action of the verb is done to an intense or extreme degree, similar to "laughing his head off", "crying her eyes out" etc, (though "doběla" wouldn't be used in Czech with these particular verbs). 

In this football match report, for example, "Stanovický bílý balet roztančil jedenáctku ze Žlutic '*doběla*'" (source), the writer is deliberately using a play on words with "doběla". Stanovice, who I guess were playing in white, won the match six-nil, so they "waltzed all over Žlutice".

In this report, "*Doběla* rozzuřená Zagorová vrací úder: Tak já vám teda řeknu všechno", Zagorová is said to be "extremely angry" or "infuriated". (source)

Here, "Pánové, pozor! Tahle mladičká Brazilka vás svým tělíčkem zaručeně rozpálí doběla", the Brazilian girl is guaranteed to get the men "all fired up", or get them "all hot and bothered" (source). 

Then here, "Folkový zpěvák Samson Lenk naštval TOPku *doběla*", the folk singer "really got up TOP 09's noses", he "really got their backs up", he "really pissed them off" (source).

Here, "16 sexy hasičů vás rozžhaví *doběla*", the 16 (or is it 18?) sexy firemen will have the ladies "going weak at the knees" or "getting all hot and bothered". (source) (ps: mě spíš odpuzují, ale proti gustu žádný dišputát - there's no accounting for taste!) 

So you get the picture, it means "to an *intense* or extreme degree". "Brousit" can have various figurative meanings, but in your case "Jestlipak i jí někdo vybrousí doběla?", I think it is simply the basic meaning of "to polish".  Obviously in the context of a prostitute, the meaning is that by repeated and intensive sex with her customers, the poor woman's insides are "polished up" by the friction, there is no more lubrication, and it hurts.

For an English translation, on the basis of the context we have here, I'd say "Would someone grind her, too, to the bone?"

However I may be wrong, so hopefully the natives will add their thoughts. I wonder, too, if a native could comment on "jí" in your example, which looks like an instrumental or a dative case. It's not accusative, as that would be "ji" (short vowel).  As it stands, the verb doesn't appear to have an object.  Vybrousit co?  I suspect it should be "ji".


----------



## parolearruffate

Hello, and thank you very much for your very exhaustive answer. I think you must be right in your accurate analysis, although it would be useful to have a native opinion. According to your objection about the use of jí instead of ji I'm confused as well. I think it maybe a dativ, as the object could be her sexual organ, but there should be at least a "to", ne?
Anyway, thank you very much, hope someone in going to help...


----------



## Garin

Můžu se zeptat, odkud je ten text? Zkoušel jsem si jeho části googlovat, a většinou jsem se dostal zpátky na tohle fórum.
Tak či tak, nejedná se o běžný výraz, který by se používal normálně. Musím říct, že mě v první chvíli napadl doslovný význam a domníval jsem se, jestli se tím nemyslí tento zákrok z oboru estetické chirurgie. Ale může to být i v přeneseném významu - tolik sexu, že se a) rozpálí do běla nebo b) "sedře všechna barva" (což by ale byla také dost nezvyklá metafora, rozhodně nic, co by se používalo běžně).


----------



## werrr

Enquiring Mind said:


> I'm not sure what "doběla" refers to - why "white"?   However these days we find it used with various verbs to show that the action of the verb is done to an intense or extreme degree, similar to "laughing his head off", "crying her eyes out" etc, (though "doběla" wouldn't be used in Czech with these particular verbs).


The origin is in the phrase *rozpálit železo doběla* (= to heat up iron so that it becomes white). Because *rozpálit* means figuratively *to infuriate *and because white is extreme heat color for iron, the phrase *rozpálit doběla* is figuratively used for getting angry to an extreme level. The phrase became idiomatic to the level that it contaminated even other verbs for getting angry despite the verbs have no relation to metallurgy.
Getting angry is not the only figurative meaning of *rozpálit* but the usage of the figurative intensifier without any relation to the iron heat color is a mark of bad style.



> However I may be wrong, so hopefully the natives will add their thoughts. I wonder, too, if a native could comment on "jí" in your example, which looks like an instrumental or a dative case. It's not accusative, as that would be "ji" (short vowel).  As it stands, the verb doesn't appear to have an object.  Vybrousit co?  I suspect it should be "ji".


Don't meditate upon problems which could be easily explained by mere illiteracy.


----------



## bibax

Broušení (grinding, lapping; polishing je leštění) je technický termín z oboru obrábění kovů. Při intesivním broušení se ocel rovněž může rozžhavit doběla.

Sloveso "brousit" (a také "leštit") se ve slangu metaforicky užívá pro "to fuck" (ale není to tak silný výraz).

Např. "Měl ji moc rád, opravdu moc. Brousil ji snad každičkou noc.", "...zvedl minisukni, kalhotky odsunul na stranu a brousil ji na stojáka."

V úryvku spíš nerozumím, čím se naláduje (jídlem, drogami, ...?).



> I think it maybe a dative, as the object could be her sexual organ, but there should be at least a "to", ne?


You are right.

Jestlipak jí *to* někdo vybrousí doběla?
Jestlipak *to* i jí někdo vybrousí doběla?


----------

